# Orky Goodness



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Found on a link on Warseer.

Army Special Rules:
• Furious Charge
• WAAAGH!!: once per game, call a WAAAGH, entire army gains fleet for that turn. Any unit that rolls a ‘1' for fleet takes a wound, but still acts normally.
• Mob Size: Units of 11 or more orks count as fearless; if any unit fails a Ld check, roll 2d6 and compare the result to the number of orks in the mob- if the result is less than the number of orks, the Ld check is considered passed.

HQ units:
• Warboss: gains T5, special rule “Da Big Boss” allows 1 mob of nobz/meganobz to be taken as troops. Same price, not mandatory or ‘0-1'. Can have a warbike.
• Wyrdboy(!): stats of nob, and has a chart of 6 psychic powers. At the beginning of each turn you roll a d6 to see which power he MUST use that turn. He may be upgraded to a Warphead, who can re-roll for psychic powers. The powers are as follows:
1. ‘Eadbang: as Frazzle below, but place the template over the wyrdboy.
2. Frazzle: shooting attack that auto-hits with Range=24" S=6 AP=3, assault 1 blast and pinning.
3. Zzap: shooting attack that auto-hits with Range=36" S=10 AP=2, assault 1 and counts as a melta weapon.
4. Warpath: the wyrdboy and any unit he is with gain +1 attack for that turn.
5. ‘Ere We Go!: the wyrdboy and any unit he is with are removed from the table and automatically come in via the Deepstriking rules.
6. WAAAGH!: the wyrdboy and any unit he is with get a free WAAAGH! move (fleet) that does not count as their WAAAGH! for the game.
• Big Mek: has Ld8, special rule “Da Big Mek” allows 1 “Deffdred” (Ork Dreadnought with name change) to be taken as troops. Can take Shokk Attakk Gun (more on that later). Comes with toolz and may take oilers. Slight points increase. Can have a warbike.

Elites units:
• Nobz Mob: unit of 3-10 Nobs. The mob may take bikes, and WAAAGH! Banners which grant the unit +1 WS (the wording is “any model may take”, with no indication of one per mob!). May take various weapons and equipment. One may be upgraded to a Painboy with Painboss stats, syringe and toolz, and may take orderlies; allows the whole mob to be upgraded with cybork bodies. The mob may take either a trukk or battlewagon as transport.
• Meganobz Mob: unit of 3-10 Mega Armoured Nobs. May take various weapons, and be transported by either a trukk or battlewagon.
• Burnaboyz Mob: unit of 5-15 burnaboyz. All are armed with burnas. Up to 3 may be switched to meks for free, who replace burnas with toolz and oilers and may take kustom mega blastas, force fields, or other stuff.
• Tankbustaz Mob: unit of 5-15 tankbusta boys. All are armed with Rokkits(!). Up to 2 may replace their rokkits with Tankhammers, close combat weapons that allow them to strike with S10. The unit may include 3 Bommsquigs, which when released count as an automatic S8 hit against the nearest enemy vehicle on a 2+, or the nearest vehicle period on a 1. One may be upgraded to a Nob who can take various equipment.
• Lootaz Mob: unit of 5-15 lootas. All are armed with Deffguns, which are heavy d3 autocannons. Up to 3 may be switched to meks for free, as with burnaboyz mobs.
• Kommandoz Mob: unit of 5-15 kommandos. 2 may take heavy weapons, one may be upgraded to a nob. Infiltration, Move Through Cover.

Troops units:
• Boyz Mob: unit of 10-30 boys. 3pt decrease, no choppa (though ‘choppa’ is the term used for c.c.w. throughout the book). 1 in 10 may have a heavy weapon, so you need 30 to get the current standard of 3 (they’re pushing the horde idea here, the bastards ), and burnas are no longer an option. One may be upgraded to a nob, who can have various bits. The entire mob may swap its choppa and slugga for shootas for free. Up to 1 mob in the army may be upgraded to ‘Ardboyz. The mob may be transported in a Trukk if it has few enough models.
• Grot Mob: unit of 10-30 grots. Same cost, gain BS 3, lose better footing and living shield but keep mine clearance as “It’s a Grot’s Life”. There must be a 1 to 10 ratio of Runtherds to Grots. Runtherds can take various kinds of equipment, including a new grabba stikk item which reduces the attacks of one enemy model in assault.

Transport units:
• Wartrukk: same stats and small points increase. Can transport up to 12 models, those in mega armour count as 2 a piece. No longer precisely follows the vehicle damage chart; if a ‘vehicle destroyed’ or ‘vehicle explodes’ result is rolled on the regular chart, roll another d6 and consult the chart that follows:
1-2: Kaboom!: the trukk explodes and the orks inside take each a S3 hit, and must test for pinning.
3-4: Kareen!: roll the scatter die and move the trukk 3d6" in the direction indicated (the ork player chooses if a hit is rolled), and then apply the Kaboom result in the new location.
5-6: the vehicle is destroyed, but no models take any wounds and the orks do not have to test for pinning (don’t recall the name).

FA units: 
• Stormboyz Mob: unit of 5-20 stormboys. 3pt decrease, and gain fleet of foot (separate from WAAAGH! Rule). One may be upgraded to a nob who can take various weapons.
• Warbikez Mob: unit of 3-12 warbikers. 5pt decrease, Hard to Hit increased to 4+, and have a regular 4+ save. Lose Psycho Blastas. Dakkaguns replace TL-Big Shootas with Range=18" S=5 AP=4, Assault 2. One may be upgraded to a nob who can take various weapons.
• Warbuggies: unit of 1-3 buggies. May be upgraded to trakks, which allows them to re-roll terrain tests. Come with TL-Big Shootas free, which may be upgrade to other weapons.
• Deffkoptaz Mob: unit of 1-5 deffkoptas. Come with TL-Big Shootas, count as Jetbikes, have Hit and Run and Scouts. May upgrade big shootas to rokkits or mega blastas, and may also be equipped with buzzsaws and bigbomms (don’t have the rules for those at present).

HS units:
• Looted Wagon: ork equivalent of a rhino (circa dark angels/blood angels codexes) before upgrades, but open-topped and can transport 12 models. Has special rule “Don’t Press Dat!”, presumably as current breakdown (can’t recall atm). May replace transport capacity for a Boomgun for much increased points (more on that later). May have up to one skorcha, as well as two rokkits or big shootas, in addition to the boomgun. Can take various upgrades.
• Big Guns: unit of 1-3 guns with krew. 10pt decrease for kannons base, which may be upgraded to lobbas or zzap guns. Kannon loses Ordnance rules for shell shot, lobba remains the same, and Zzap gun is now Range=36" and melta. The unit may take up to 3 Ammo Runts.
• Flash Gitz Mob: unit of 5-10 flash gitz. Nob stats, all come with ‘eavy armour and Snazzguns (more on them later). The unit may take More Dakka, Shootier, or Blasta kustom jobs, all of which do the same thing. One flash git may be upgraded to a painboy, who acts the same here as with the Nobz Mob above.
• Killa Kanz Mob: unit of 1-3 killa kans. 10pt decrease, with WS 2 and BS 3. Each kan must choose a weapon from the following list in addition to its c.c.w. (list is from least to most expensive weapon): big shoota, skorcha, grotzooka, rokkit launcha or mega blasta. May take grot riggers or armour plates.
• Deffdred: unit of 1 dreadnought. Comes with 2 c.c.w., and must take 2 weapons from the following list in addition (list is from least to most expensive weapon): big shoota, skorcha, rokkit launcha, dreadnought c.c.w. (Each gives +1 attack, potential 6 attacks on the charge), mega blasta. May take grot riggers or armour plates.
• Battlewagon: 30pt decrease and gains Front Armour 14. May take a Killcannon (more on that later) for much increased points, which reduces its transport capacity to 12 from 20. Only vehicle which may take a Deff Rolla. May also take 1 big gun for various points and up to 4 big shootas/rokkits. May take various vehicle upgrades.

Vehicle Upgrades:
• Grot Riggers: same as current.
• Armour Plates: now as extra armour on imperial vehicles.
• ‘Ard Case: turns an open-topped vehicle into a close-topped one.
• Reinforced Ram: allows tank-shocking with extra bonuses (can’t recall atm).
• Deff Rolla: causes d6 S10 hits on any units tank-shocked(!).
• Red Paint Job: same as current.
• Stikkbomm Chukka: don’t remember....
• Boarding Plank: don’t remember....
• Wrekkin’ Ball: don’t remember....
• Grabbin’ Klaw: prevents an enemy vehicle within 2" from moving in the next turn.

Armoury:
• Choppa: c.c.w.
• Slugga: same as current.
• Shoota: Range=18" S=4 AP=6 Assault 2
• Power Klaw: same as current.
• Big Choppa: +2 strength.
• Burna: same as current.
• Shoota/Skorcha: same as current.
• Shoota/Rokkit Launcha: same as current.
• Big Shoota: same as current.
• Rokkit Launcha: same as current.
• TL-Shoota: a twin-linked shoota....
• Dakkagun: Range=18" S=5 AP=4 Assault 2
• Deffgun: Range=48" S=7 AP=4 Heavy d3
• Grot Blasta: same as current.
• Grotzooka: Range=18" S=5 AP=6 Heavy 2 Blast
• Kannon (Frag): same as current.
• Kannon (Shell): same as current, but does not count as ordnance.
• Killkannon: Range=24" S=7 AP=3 Ordnance 1, Large Blast
• Kustom Mega Blasta: Range=24" S=8 AP=2 Assault 1 Gets Hot!
• Lobba: same as current.
• Shokk Attakk Gun: Range=60" S=2d6 AP=2 Ordnance 1, Large Blast. Rolls of 10+ for strength count as S10. If doubles are rolled, consult the chart that follows:
Double 1: mek and models within d6" die automatically.
Double 2: ???
Double 3: ???
Double 4: ???
Double 5: ???
Double 6: ???
• Skorcha: same as current.
• Snazzgun: Range=24" S=5 AP=d6 Assault 1
• Zzap Gun: Range=36" S=2d6 AP=2 Heavy 1 Melta
• Boomgun: Range=36" S=8 AP=3 Ordnance 1, Large Blast

Wargear:
• Attack Squig: simply grants the model +1 Attack.
• Bosspole: can’t remember.... same as current I believe though.
• Mega-Armour: 2+ armour save, Slow and Purposeful, comes with TL-Shoota and Power Klaw. The Shoota may be replaced with kombi weapons, or (IIRC) big shoota, rokkit launcha, skorcha. Can’t recall on kustom jobs.
• Cybork Body: same as current.
• ‘Eavy Armour: same as current.
• Doks Toolz: work on a 4+ as base.
• Meks Toolz: work on a 4+ as base.
• Grot Oiler: allows the Mek to re-roll failed toolz rolls.
• Grot Orderly: allows the Painboy to re-roll failed toolz rolls.
• Warbike: same as current, except it confers a 4+ save instead now.
• Ammo Runt: same as current.
• Kustom Force Field: 5+ cover save, vehicles count as obscured.
• Stikkbommz: a combination of the two...available to most.
• Tankbusta Bommz: AP=2d6+6, available only to Tankbustas (and Kommandos I think, but not certain on that).
• Gitfinda: can’t remember....an orky auspex, methinks.

Special Characters:
• Ghazghkull Thrakka: stats are new warboss with +1 WS, Wound, and Attack. Still has Adamantium Skull and Proffit uv da WAAAGH! (Which is changed to fit new WAAAGH! rule, as such: all units now get a free 6" fleet move instead of doubling initiative, does not count as the WAAAGH move for the game) with 2+ invulnerable included. Comes with cybork body, bosspole, mega-armour, stikkbomms, big shoota, and has special rule “Da Big Boss” as per regular Warboss. Costs a point less.
• Mad Dok Grotsnik: much more expensive. Has fearless and special rules “Da Big Dok”, which allows every unit in the army to be given cybork bodies for +5pts/model, and “One Scalpel Short of a Medpack”, which I do not no the rules for as of yet.
• Wazzdakka Gutsmek: over twice as expensive as he was before. Basically a Warboss on warbike, only better. Stats as warboss, comes with kustom mega-blasta, power klaw, slugga, meks toolz, stikkbomms, bosspole, and “Warbike uv da Aporkalypse”. Has special rule “Da Bike Boss” which allows any number of Warbike Mobz to be taken as Troops.
• Old Zogwort: Snakebite Warphead character. Stats of an ork boy with BS 0, T 5, 3 wounds and Ld 8. Has special wargear “Nest of Vipers” which allows him to make d6 extra attacks that always wound on a 2+. Also has special psychic power “Zogwort’s Curse” which works just like the panzee power Mind War except that if you win the d6 roll, the enemy character immediately turns into a squig! While he does roll for powers just like a regular Warphead, he can always choose to use the curse instead.
• Boss Zagstruk: still leads a mob of stormboyz. Stats are as a nob with +1 Ws and Ld. Comes with special wargear “Da Vulchaz Klawz”, which are power klaws that strike at initiative. Also allows his unit to deepstrike and assault in the same turn. More expensive.
• Kaptin Badrukk: No clue really. Stats are nob with +1 Ws and Ld, and he has a 3+ save, somehow. Didn’t really look at him, just know the stats from the summary. He leads a mob of Flash Gitz.
• Boss Snikrot: still leads a mob of Kommandoz. Has nob stats with +1 Ws, Strength and Ld. I remember this guy being really, really neat, but I didn’t note anything down, so outside the summary I am unfortunately unable to be certain about anything.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice, big juicy find. :shock: 

Nice.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It actually looks quite good, if that's all true. The only red flag is the Burna Boyz all having burnas. That's a little excessive, I think... unless there's a sizeable points increase for the little buggers. Think about it. They'd be throwing four attacks apiece on the charge at S4 with power weapons if they didn't shoot 'em. And if they did... well, that's an ass ton of flame templates.

I really like that Grots are going to be more of a part of the army now. Killa Kans are gobbo-piloted, and grot mobs can have stuff like the GROTZOOKA. Who cares if it's an 18'' heavy weapon that's AP6? It's got a cool name and it offers such awesome conversion possibilities... like a gobbo lugging around a battered missile launcher he "found" in the raided PDF armoury that's intended to be operated by two guardsmen... And then there's the Big Gunz unit, which is one of two Artillery units in the game, which makes them worth fielding in and of itself to a greater or lesser extent, but the guns actually are quite good. Zzap guns are friggin' melta weapons according to the rumor, after all...


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

woh..... :shock:


----------



## johno (Jan 3, 2007)

Son of Horus: so you didn't notice that everyone in a Tankbusta mob comes with a Rokkit Launcha, then? And can now be 15 strong?

What do you think your opponent's target priority will be? A unit of Tank Hunters armed with 15 Assault 1, str 8, AP 3 Rokkits with a 24 inch range, or a unit of 15 ordinary Orks with str 4 power weapons that double as flamers? 

I suspect that most opponents will blow away the Tankbustas as soon as they figure out which unit they are, followed by the Burna Boyz as the next priority. 

As to points values: the current cost of a Burna Boy with burna is 15 points: given the rumoured reduction of the basic boy's cost to 6 points, this might mean that Burna boyz are in the 11-15 point range. Hence you are looking at roughly twice the points for the same number of Orks, which die just as easily to shooting as their cheaper brethren, and have a shorter ranged weapon, to boot. Combined with the enemy target priorities mentioned above, I'm not actually sure that all-burna units will be that popular...


Nice image of the Grot with a Rocket Launcher: unfortunately, the only reference we have to Grotzookas in the leaked material is in connection with Killa Kans. Indeed, on the leaked Summary Sheet, the Grotzooka and Kans are both listed as having their main rules on page 53 of the Codex. 

The other side of this coin is that grots are now BS3, and, since they man both Killa Kans and Big Gunz, that means both of these are now BS3 as well. 

In the Summary Sheet, the Zzap gun is listed as 36 inch range and a Heavy 1: there have been rumours that it no longer auto hits, but Grot gunners and increased range will at least partly make up for this. 

Roll on the New year, when we can get our hands on the Codex and start doing the re-organisation all of our Ork armies are going to need!

johno


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

My whirlwind is going to love orcs now.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

Two words: Wyrd. Boy. Joy of joys!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

nice....looks like orks wont be getting the sticky death that the other races have got...at least to a degree. 

time to break out the green paint!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Depending on how the rules pan out and what long time players have to say about them, I could see myself building Orks. Love the models and the conversion possibilities are just cool.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I also might be tempted to do orks, especially after seeing the bikers


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The new models are very cool and having some old toys back like wyrdboyz and shock attack gun will make orks fun. 

The lose of the choppa rule stinks and looted vehicles have totally changed but it looks like orks will be more competive in tournements. Just waiting for January to get all my new orky goodness.


----------



## Ju'kosian (Nov 4, 2007)

well this is very very interesting, maybe after I finish with my nids I'll take a go at the orks..


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Some of the new rules look like crap, but others look good. I read a post on another forum (I think it was Warseer) ages ago. I t doesn't make me want to collect orks, but it is good to see some of the old favourites come back (and some good new ones)


----------



## da_orkses_rulz_oomiverse (Nov 16, 2007)

there is good and bad i guess the new wartrukk looks sweet
but i rely on that choppa rule in combat against marines that suxs
what else have u heared besides whats in the white dwarf 335
thanks orks rule


----------



## johno (Jan 3, 2007)

The summary in the first post is a very good list of the changes D_O_R_O.

General consensus is that infantry based armies are so much cheaper that you can add even more Boyz or some other krumpy stuff to support them (one of my all-foot lists drops from 1500 to 1270 points, for example), and the furious charge rule makes the boyz as good as having choppa in the first round (you score more wounds, but the marines make more saves). The potential for having a 25 strong mob for less points than your old 20 strong mob is obvious - although your mobs have one less rokkit/big shoota etc. 

Things like 15-strong Tankbusta units all with rokkits makes a mess of your opponents tanks pretty quickly, although that might make them a priority target!

Overall, it's all going to be good, but the changes might take a bit of getting used to. 

johno


----------



## Fat Cat Hay (Nov 24, 2007)

Go The Green Skins


----------



## Sonofmorris (Apr 1, 2007)

got the ork codex

if anyone has any questions ask away, most of what is rumoured is true though

som


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Had a game against them today with a test list and have just this to say: Loota Boys are fuckin evil!!! D3 shot autocannons on an entire squad = pain.


----------



## Isafrehn (Dec 5, 2007)

*New codex?*

This is from the new codex that you can preorder right?


----------



## da_orkses_rulz_oomiverse (Nov 16, 2007)

hey so what about the choppa rule gone
and is it true a unit full of flamers or rokits ??
and can u get me a copy PLEASE :ireful2:

go green skins and how good r the new models


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Double 5 on the Shock Attack gun thingy is : ZOINK! Transports Big mek instead of Snotlings to targeted unit, alone......... seen it happen at my shop  funny when it was a squad of Chaos Terminator Champions all with Mark of Khorne...... one dead mek with a side order of snots too


----------



## johno (Jan 3, 2007)

D_O_R_O: your local shop should be able to sell you one with a Spearhead box of the new models now, or the Battleforce set just before Christmas. If your local shop is a non-GW independent, they might be willing to sell you the Codex earlier.

Failing that, you will have to wait until after Christmas, and pick it up when it's released on January 7th or 8th. Which is what I'm doing, since I really don't need to buy any more models!

That was my warband in July 2006, and I've added a few things since then!

johno


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

the new rules look awesome but its as if theyve taken away are choppyness and just given the orks a hell of a lot of equipment to blow tanks up but i geuss if the tanks are out the way leaves more boys standing at the end against your troops cant wait for the new models already saving and having lots of late xmas presents


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

the choppynezz was stupid...... normally a 2+ armour save on termies, which got put up to 4+ while a normal 4+ armour save is unaffected? the heck was that about?

and the Mob rules are far better, more than 10 orks in a squad and they fearless  and thirty orks which get the charge into combat hurt like a btich (spelt that way for goodness  ) it something like 4 attacks each on the charge, and no matter how good ur armour save, some are hitting and most are wounding..... hurts even with Feel no Pain


----------



## johno (Jan 3, 2007)

Andros: the Heavy CCW rule was put in originally so that Orks had some chance in combat against Marine Equivalents, hence bringing them more into line with the then-existing background story. Doing it that way made them effective against the things the background said they were effective against, without making them more effective against everything else, which simply increasing strength would have done. 

At the time, it was a clever mechanism (although Marine players didn't like it!), but it did shift the emphasis of the Orks even further towards hand to hand, whereas they had been an army with a good range of shooting options (especially from their Big Guns) and a fair to good close combat ability. 

The new Codex seems to be moving Orks back towards their earlier incarnation, which would be fine if the last Codex was only two or three years ago. Unfortunately, after almost ten years, a lot of players' concepts of Orks has been shaped by the venerable Codex, and the seemingly unwarranted change to the Ork "flavour" is upsetting many, and the poor editing and even poorer standard of writing in the new codex just rubs salt in it. 

I've only been playing the Orks during 4th edition, and I do find the sharp about face a bit jarring, but I shall carry on with the Orks - I can't afford to start another army!


On the new mob rules: the revised mob rule is not as good as the old one! Previously, mobs of 11 were unlikely to fail a mob size test, and 12 and above couldn't fail, which at first glance seems similar to the new version. However, the old version was a *re-roll* which meant you always had a re-roll for your leadership tests. 

The new version is either/or: you can use your Leadership *or* your mob size, not both, which means we've lost a re-roll.

Coupled with the loss of the Mob Up rule, and no option to increase the leadership of Nobs to 8, my own (admittedly rough) calculations have led me to the conclusion that Ork morale will be *worse* in the new version, especially for smaller mobs.

Nobs mobs and Flash Gitz will have very poor morale for their points, since the mob rule uses _models_ rather than wounds to decide the size of the mob - so a mob made up of ten of the biggest, hardest Orks in your army, who can absorb as much punishment as twice their number of ordinary Orks, can never be fearless, but that mob of 20 ordinary orks are fearless until half of them are dead...

Making large mobs fearless, and changing the boss-pole to allow a re-roll seems to me to be an ill-thought out attempt to fix the issue towards the end of play-testing. Perhaps all their play-testing was done in Apocalypse games, and hence they didn't realise that mobs of thirty Orks are too unwieldy to be useful in 1500 point games on a 6x4 table!

Johno


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

*Mob Rule*

The first tread is wrong about the "Mob Rule" he has it writen like the old 'dex. Ork Mobs above 10 models are now Fearless, period. No leadership test required. Also the Stormboys get 12+D6" movement not fleet, as fleet is for foor ork troops only. I know I have the New 'Dex. Da boyz are back in a more competitive way. Orks rule!:biggrin:


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Mobs above 12 models were fearless in all but name. They got a leadership test and then had to roll equal to or under the number of orks if they failed it. Rolling over 12 is tricky on 2d6, so large mobs have always been immune to morale. As Johno says, morale is now worse for orks, especially for "elite" units.

I'm happier with the changes to make orks shoot at stuff again though, especially the SAG. Lootas are pretty sick.

On the other hand, there is a poor overall standard of editing in the book, which is hard to excuse. There is at least one apparent mistake in the army list itself, so that shoota boyz nobs (apparently) can't have power claws - yet we frequently see them armed in this way in the codex, on the front of the unit's box, and so on.


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

6 point Orkz! Cant go wrong with 6 point orks. Who cares about the loss of the "Choppa Rule".


----------



## CommanderDuskstorm (Jan 31, 2008)

I played against the new orks this weekend, the Big Mek's Shock attack gun rolled for strength and I was told I get to place the template (rolled double something's i think). I was able to place the template over 5 mega armoured orks and rolled for strength, double ones ..... I couldn't believe it when my opponent read what happened. The Big Mek's Shock attack gun exploded, killing the mek, and scattering d6 inches, which I rolled a 4 and killed three of the mega armoured nobs I had been targetting with the template. My Guard were victorious, but I'm not looking forward to the retribution


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

just a quick note for you guys the looted wagons page is not on page 59 its actualy page 54 just thought i would let you all know


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

I played against the Boyz last weekend.
My opponent played a pretty conservative list (no shokk attakk gun or anything.) 1500 pts.
Mek HQ
2x30 Boyz, Deff Dread troops
2x3 Killa Kanz, 10 Flash Gitz heavies
2 Buggies fast

Flash Gitz were tough... especially with two wounds each. I wiped out all his kanz but never scratched the Dread or buggies. 60 Boyz was just overwhelming for my elite force and my Striking Scorpions were swallowed-up by the third assault round... same with my Avatar, although I took out about half of them.

Anyway, I can't wait to build my greenskins I have sitting there in the box.


----------

